# Problem with Resort Database link for US-Central



## alwysonvac (Sep 30, 2009)

The link is not working in the TUG Resort Database for USA-Central 
- http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=5


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

Working okay for me.  Maybe it was a temporary problem.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 30, 2009)

did you get some sort of error?


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 30, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> did you get some sort of error?


No, I didn't get an error. I just got the gray screen which normally appears seconds before the page loads however the page never loaded. The page just stayed gray.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 30, 2009)

what web browser were you using?  do you still have the issue?


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 30, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> what web browser were you using?  do you still have the issue?



No, it's working now. I'm using Internet Explorer version 7.
It was strange. I was able to get to the other areas. USA-Central was the only that didn't work.


----------

